# Just because...



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't take very many pictures of Scout, but yesterday was the perfect day for it. He looked so pretty in the sun against the green grass, while were up at my parents house.


























My parents have a Vizsla as well (he's Scout's Uncle), and they love playing together. Casey decided to "hunt" Scout, it was pretty funny to watch


















Uncle and Nephew together ;D (Scout is in front)


----------



## hzurkovic (Dec 9, 2010)

Beautiful pics. Thank you for sharing them. 
My Hunter is going to meet his cousin (10 weeks old ) for the first time today. I am so excited 9and bit nervous) to see how the introduction will go.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Ohhhh... Scout is SO HANDSOME -- a real heartbreaker! And he is obviously enjoying the sunny day and all the fun and games! Thank you for sharing your pics. That's a great action shot of the two of them.


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

So gorgeous! I wish we had more vizsla friends for Merc to play with!

And I'm glad to see someone else plays the stalking game! Merc plays it with one particular terrier friend. They stop and stare at each other for ages till Molly breaks and Merc chases her ( he never catches her though). It freaked me out the first time he did it, fortunately Molly owner thought it was funny.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for posting those. I'm gonna post a couple of my skinny Copper.


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

Those photos tell a beautiful story - thanks for sharing. I needed a good smile today!


----------

